# NYC sponsors



## lennyisgreat (Oct 15, 2008)

Hello

Could anyone living and working in NYC please tell me what companies have sponsored them??

Ideally I want to work in a museum. However, I will do any job, admin, retail etc...as I can always volunteer a day or two a week in a museum...

Thanks In Advance


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

lennyisgreat said:


> Hello
> 
> Could anyone living and working in NYC please tell me what companies have sponsored them??
> 
> ...


I'm sorry, but your post shows you do not understand the US immigration at all, and consequently you ask the wrong questions. The system is not set up in the way you imagine it. There are a few niches that will allow you to gain a status sufficient to live here, but most do not have a hope in hell of making it. It is simply not a case of finding Joe's Bar or Acme Secretarial to sponsor you and going from there.

Tell us a little about yourself--education and work experience-- and we'll tell you if you have a hope in hell.


----------



## Tiffani (Dec 4, 2007)

Fatbrit is right. The US immigration system is not set up in such a way that you find a job, any job, and they company sponsors you for the visa. 

The first step is to find a job that is greatly desired in the US and for which there is a lack of US citizens/permanent residents who are eligible to do (admin and retail do not fall into this category). You want to work in a museum. Are you currently the curator of The Louvre, and you're interested in working in the Guggenheim? You might have a chance. If you are simply interested in art and like the idea of working in a museum but have little or no experience, you're going to have a hard time getting sponsorship. 

Assuming you have a specific skill set that cannot be found in any American that will make a museum here stand up, take notice, and attempt sponsor you for a visa, even then it's hit or miss. You will go into a lottery system with thousands of other applicants. If you have a Master's or higher, you will have a slightly higher chance of getting the work visa. If you find work with a university, you will not be subject to the lottery at all. 

Are any of your immediate relatives US citizens?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

One thing about immigrating to the US on an employment-related visa - the employer pays a reasonably steep fee in order to petition for your visa. This basically eliminates the chance of finding a sponsor for "any job." You have to be talking about the sort of job where your skills or experience is worth enough to the employer that they will willingly go through the expense and hassle of petitioning for a visa for you.

For admin, retail or other sorts of "any job" there are plenty of willing and able candidates (especially now) who can start tomorrow and won't cost that extra filing fee. (BTW, it is illegal for you to reimburse the employer for the filing fee, or for the employer to ask you to pay him back for it.)
Cheers,
Bev


----------

